# Flat Holm Island - The Fog Horn Station - June 2010



## tumbles (Nov 13, 2010)

Guilty of never really putting photos up, this was probably my favourate explore of the summer..

Flat holm is the bigger of two islands in the mouth of the River Severn. The other is known as 'Steep Holm'







The island has a history right back to the dark ages and has been a retreat for monks, acted as a sanctuary for Vikings, Anglo-Saxons, Miners, Smugglers and cholera victims. Fortified in Victorian times and again in WW2, it is most famous for the first ever radio message across water sent by Marconi in 1897. It is now a site of Special Scientific Intrest and a Local Nature Reserve.
















The foghorn station was built in 1908 to accompany the lighthouse warning boats sailing up and down the Severn of the islands. The lighthouse on flat holm originates right back to 1737. The powerful compressed air signal was installed in one building while a cottage provider the keepers with extra accommodation. I can remember it's distinct noise from where I grew up as a boy. It was that loud. 





















With the full automation of the lighthouse in 1998 and other advances in marine navigation the foghorn was silenced for the final time. It was mothballed and kept maintained for a few years after but now the roof of the building is too structurally weak to hold the horn up without the aid of building struts inside of the building.


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 13, 2010)

I am looking forward to going there after seeing Steepholme this summer..didnt know about the foghorn becoming unsafe so thanks for that..is it true the only ferry to here is from Cardiff?


----------



## krela (Nov 13, 2010)

Prrrrrrp!

Love both steepholm and flatholm, hope to visit both again next summer if I can remember to book!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 14, 2010)

Really liking this. Great history and explore and such lovely, moody photos. Cheers, Tumbles. Nice one.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanx for that Tumbles !! Will hopefully have a trip to Steepholm and Flatholme sometime during next year.Both seem like a good explore !!


----------



## tumbles (Nov 14, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> I am looking forward to going there after seeing Steepholme this summer..didnt know about the foghorn becoming unsafe so thanks for that..is it true the only ferry to here is from Cardiff?



Yep from Cardiff Bay. It's a choppy ride too if you pick the wrong day. I got soaked 

There is so much on the island that 3 hours is barely enough to take it in. The forts alone are worth a day.

One thing I'd say.. go outside of 'chick' season for the Seaguls. There is EIGHT THOUSAND pairs on the island. It was mental in June, hard hats required because of the parents dive bombing you 











I'll put the fort stuff up in a bit


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 14, 2010)

Tumbles,we had the same hassle on Steepholme in july with the gulls dive-bombing..its not funny for sure.We picked a day when the swell was big fun..Chelle spent the ride out with her head in a bin.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 14, 2010)

Awwww...fluffballs.  We get them on the roofs here and when they get older most of them fall off during their first try-outs. But when they take their proper maiden flights from the ground they sometimes fly into the windows due to the reflection. I've had two broken windows from beaky break-ins!


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 14, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Awwww...fluffballs.  We get them on the roofs here and when they get older most of them fall off during their first try-outs. But when they take their proper maiden flights from the ground they sometimes fly into the windows due to the reflection. I've had two broken windows from beaky break-ins!



But you live in Debn and have real gulls..the swine we have up here live on the rubbish tip,but have to say I still love to hear their squawks..reminds me of the seaside.


----------



## tommo (Nov 14, 2010)

i know stu would be on this as soon as i saw the post, spungletrumpet did this in the summer this year for a long weekend of camping on the island, he really enjoyed it as well

great looking place this and i also cant wait for a weekend up there in the summer next year


----------



## hydealfred (Nov 14, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> But you live in Debn and have real gulls..the swine we have up here live on the rubbish tip,but have to say I still love to hear their squawks..reminds me of the seaside.



I have been in St Ives Cornwall this weekend and all the gulls do here is dive bomb anyone who is walking along the harbour and steal their ice creams and pasties. Quite amusing to watch but not if you are on the receiving end


----------



## BahrainPete (Nov 15, 2010)

I absolutely love it, something quite different there. I presume (and hope) that there are no plans to demolish it. Well done....


----------



## spungletrumpet (Nov 15, 2010)

tommo said:


> i know stu would be on this as soon as i saw the post, spungletrumpet did this in the summer this year for a long weekend of camping on the island, he really enjoyed it as well



I highly recommend camping there for a few days. There's so many little nooks and crannies on the island to be explored! 
The gulls aren't so bad once you get used to them (and they get used to you) either. 

Thanks for sharing your photos Tumbles!


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 15, 2010)

This is one place I am desperate to go. I do agree a camping trip is the best way to view it all


----------

